# one stoopit question



## Flea (Jul 29, 2009)

My monitor keeps losing brightness at random.  Is it about to meet its metaphorical maker?  

(I warned you it was a stoopit question.  :uhyeah: )

And if so, can anyone recommend a website for a good discount on a new one?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 29, 2009)

Power savings settings can do that too, reduce the brightness if the system sits idle.  Doesn't sound like what you are seeing though.


----------



## Flea (Jul 29, 2009)

No, I'm smack in the middle of my customer service shift.  I handle about 100 transactions a day.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 29, 2009)

Flea said:


> My monitor keeps losing brightness at random.  Is it about to meet its metaphorical maker?
> 
> (I warned you it was a stoopit question.  :uhyeah: )
> 
> And if so, can anyone recommend a website for a good discount on a new one?


_Old joke this reminded me of:
There ought to be a knob on the TV to turn up the intelligence, there is one marked Brightness, but, it doesn't work.
_
Thrift shops! Get a used monitor at a thrift shop, I bought a 19CRT for $30 only replacing it (after four years) when I upgraded my computer.


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 29, 2009)

Have you tried checking the power cable at the back of the monitor?  This may sound stupid but you'd be surprised how many times I've fixed this same problem by doing that.

Short of that, are you getting any color fading or image artifacts on the monitor?  If so, the monitor's probably dying.


----------

